# guide wrap color



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys can yall maybe help me out...I have a castaway blank that a customer insists on using.Its that dull dark green and im not sure what color to wrap the guides with.He was wanting silver or chrome for a trim color but i cant seem to find a main color that looks right.He also wanted lighting bolts in between the split handles.So I was thinking about using silver tester pigment for that.This rod is killing me...please help


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd probably go either a shade of green or black with silver trim. Green and black gudebrod twist is always a good bet... For the split, you should check into doing the metallic decal media and printing lightning bolts out on the computer. It might give you a better lightning effect than the pigment...


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

You can't go wrong with black and silver. Simple, timeless and always in style.


----------



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

CoastalBent said:


> I'd probably go either a shade of green or black with silver trim. Green and black gudebrod twist is always a good bet... For the split, you should check into doing the metallic decal media and printing lightning bolts out on the computer. It might give you a better lightning effect than the pigment...


I played around on it on an old blank and it came out ok.I'm thinking you're right about printing out a decal for it because I think it needs another color to really throw it off for the pigment.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Dark green with silver trims looks very classy.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Please dont shot me ....I am an amateur on rod building , did this jigging rod on on lime green , black & silver wraps . hope it helps :frown:


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

how about using some flat dark green with your silver trim then when you epoxy the thread add some fine silver glitter. do it where you can bearly see the glitter on the thread in the light after appling finish.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CoastalBent said:


> I'd probably go either a shade of green or black with silver trim. Green and black gudebrod twist is always a good bet... For the split, you should check into doing the metallic decal media and printing lightning bolts out on the computer. It might give you a better lightning effect than the pigment...


 x2 on the green/black twist with either silver or gold metallic trim bands.


----------



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

the lime green might not look that bad on the blank.you are right...it does look pretty snappy with that black and green. i looked on mudhole and i couldnt find the black and silver twist.they had black and white but no picture.so i really have no idea what the thread even looks like.thanks for the pics and the rod looks great


----------



## Gramps (Jul 19, 2010)

Nick - A standard nylon green or black will look good with the silver trim. What color guides do you plan to use? The picture below is of a Matrix Green blank which is a dark green with green/black thread twist prior to epoxy, silver trim, and chrome guide. When finished the wrap looked mainly black but up close and in sunlight the green shows through.


----------



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

he was wanting the black pearl rec guides. that green and black twist would look good. so it looks black until the light hits it?here is some pics of the blank.one day ill get good at taking pics


----------



## Gramps (Jul 19, 2010)

The thread goes dark since it is non-cp, so it is a dark green nearly black in low light or indoors, but under day light the green comes through. If you can't find any twist thread, let me know I may have an extra spool of green/black.


----------



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

you hit it right on the nail head!!im going down ftu this weekend and see if they have anything in stock.i found the twist in green and black in an old mudhole magazine so i maybe able to get some if not ill let you know.thanks gramps


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

If you use CP on that twist, it won't be nearly as dark. It just depends on what look you're going for...


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CoastalBent said:


> If you use CP on that twist, it won't be nearly as dark. It just depends on what look you're going for...


 if you want the thread to look anything like the photo gramps posted, do yourself a favor and use color preserver. Without it, the thread will be so dark that you won't notice much green at all unless your out in the mid day sun....It would be a waste of a thread color that can be difficult to find at times.....jmho.


----------

